# What should I do with my pigeon? How to set him free?



## Xpur (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry if my english isn't good.

I had rescued my pigeon while he was very small, he was stocked in the net of my window.
I'm taking care of him very well.
He is living in my small room. I let him fly in our apartment every day but I think he deserves better life.
Many people I know said to me he will not survive in the wild because I raised him.
I would love to keep him with me but most of the day he is stock in my small room, he has a cage but he mostly out.
He is always trying to mate with me and always bits me aggressively, he is not letting me pet him.
He is enjoying biting me and playing, but he will not let me touch him and he trying to mate with me three to five times a day.
I want the best for him, to have a family and to fly freely.
I have a problem breathing because my small room is full of feather dust, I don't know if I can keep him with me any longer.

My question is:
Is it possible to set him free while ensuring he will survive?
What can I do to make his life better?

I live in the 11th floor. I do not own a garden


----------



## pigeonsareamazing1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Xpur said:


> Sorry if my english isn't good.
> 
> I had rescued my pigeon while he was very small, he was stocked in the net of my window.
> I'm taking care of him very well.
> ...


If he can eat and is healthy and it's not for example very cold outside you may be able to let him out during the day and he will still come back to sleep at your flat as he sees it as his home... he may even come back to eat during the day... is there a group of pigeons nearby? do you live in the middle of the city?
If his flock lives nearby he may be out with them during the day and come back to your flat evenings to sleep..... if the weather is nice and maybe you put one of the pigeon plastic pigeon rings (check right size) around his leg so you recognise him. I guess it all depends in how 'busy' a place you live.


----------



## pigeonsareamazing1 (Jan 30, 2021)

pigeonsareamazing1 said:


> If he can eat and is healthy and it's not for example very cold outside you may be able to let him out during the day and he will still come back to sleep at your flat as he sees it as his home... he may even come back to eat during the day... is there a group of pigeons nearby? do you live in the middle of the city?
> If his flock lives nearby he may be out with them during the day and come back to your flat evenings to sleep..... if the weather is nice and maybe you put one of the pigeon plastic pigeon rings (check right size) around his leg so you recognise him. I guess it all depends in how 'busy' a place you live.


the biggest risk would be if you live on a main road and he gets run over by cars... in this case I wouldnt release him from the flat. You may want to release him together with a flock. If it's very close to your house he should find his way back.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

His chances of survival out there will be very slim if you release him. Ideally he needs to spend time outside in an aviary for 2 weeks or so before getting released. He needs to get used to being outside and get familiar with the area. Even after releasing, he will probably return (if he does not get eaten by a predator or gets lost) for food. So it's important that one should supply them with food after getting released. He was raised by humans, he never followed his parents to show him where to find food. That's what we call a soft release.

Sounds as if he is human imprinted as he is trying to mate with your hand. He will probably never relate to another pigeon and feels more comfortable being with humans. It's normal for them when they reach a certain age, to peck at your hands.

Why don't you cover the opening of your window with chicken wire. At least then you can open it to let in some fresh air and he won't be able to escape. If you really want to make an effort, you can even attach and build a smallish aviary to your window. This will also help if you are planning on releasing him one day. That way he can spend time outside and come back into your apartment. This will just need a bit of planning, but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## Reda31 (Feb 2, 2021)

Xpur said:


> Sorry if my english isn't good.
> 
> I had rescued my pigeon while he was very small, he was stocked in the net of my window.
> I'm taking care of him very well.
> ...


Hello there , advice about ur pigeon, make sure to make him a small room , it could be made of a box & have door on the corner of it, let him get use to it by going inside of it to sleep and come out to eat and drink out side of it in ur balcony or roof or backyard ! Then he will be able to fly back & fort! It is better to have another one with him but the new 1 make sure to tape 7 feathers of each side so it wont run away , keep it for a week and then remove the tape to set it free ! They will fly and come back to u if they find comfort and food !!!


----------



## Argaostar (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi. I am in the Philippines, and I have same problem
My Lucky is male and I raised him in the garage and in our house.
Now he is adult, and he is free to fly out every day, but he stay always near us.
I have a small house he stay night time, where he get most food and water.
He is a smart guy. When i catch him and carry him to his house in the night, he bit and fight me to be free, he absolutely does not want to stay in that house. But as soon as he is inside, all is ok, and he eat and drink.
Daytime he fight to get inside the house, up to the cabinet he used to stay on when he was younger.
He fly from door to door, window to window and as soon there is a chance to slip in, he is very quick to do so.
Even the bathroom is ok now, sitting high up on the shower wall. No matter how often I force him out, he will be back as soon as he see his chance.

There is a flock with pigeons nearby. Several days i put him so they can see him.
On day one dove came and landed beside him. He jump up and fly back and hide under the terrasse.
When he see other doves fly above him, he quickly fly back and hide.
So it is difficult to make him understand he can have a normal dove life with the others.

Birds are bright. When he want something, he behave so nice and become adorable.
As soon as he is inside the house, or if he is up on a shelf or something, and I come there he attack me and bite as much as he can. Even when he want to mate my hand, he suddenly can start attacking it. An he do not allow me to cuddle him anymore. When he was young he always cuddled, but not now.
The most irritating problem is that doves **** all over. A lot of work to clean up after him, on chairs, floors, tables and so on. That is most disturbing with him. So I really wish he change his mind, and find friends of his own.


----------



## Reda31 (Feb 2, 2021)

Well , you wanna find him a Female to mate with & perhaps Pigeons like it better when you bring them couple more friends to keep them company , so they can lead them around , they love leading ! So if I were you , I will get him couple more friends of different colors , he well much appreciate that


----------

